
My Accidental $1200 Google Bill - nfriedly
http://us7.campaign-archive1.com/?u=d3caa63098d415bf48e4359de&id=0caba2ea72&e=92c1f800b3
======
sharemywin
1\. setup an email capture for a free ebook or something.

2\. create a newsletter create new content and email your users and promote
through social media.

3\. Find a product to sell for $1-$5 now you have CC details in stripe or
paypal. 1 click from then on...hahaha....

4\. find a mid range product to sell for $30-$50 dollars. \--- should reach
break even ----

5\. then work on the $150-$250 product.

6\. find a subscription product for $20-30 maybe the $240 product but with new
content every month.

7\. sell the webinar for $500-$2500.

Everyone uses the same formula or a variation. Just saved you from paying for
a $300-500 webinar.

